# Όχι πως φταίνε μόνο τα γκρίκλις, αλλά...



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Ενδιαφέροντες οι αριθμοί από τη μελέτη σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις από τη χρήση των γκρίκλις. Από την «Ε». Ας βάλουμε κάτω τα παρακάτω και ας τα συγκρίνουμε με αυτά που λέει ο Κρίσταλ για το texting (π.χ. εδώ ή εδώ).

*Τα greeklish βλάπτουν την ορθογραφία*

Αρνητικά επιδρά στην ορθογραφική ικανότητα των μαθητών η ευρέως διαδεδομένη χρήση των greeklish μέσω κινητών τηλεφώνων και του διαδικτύου, σύμφωνα με έρευνα του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Νηπιαγωγών του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας, που διεξήχθη σε μαθητές όλων των βαθμίδων της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. 

Στην έρευνα που διενήργησε το Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Νηπιαγωγών του πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας (κατά τη σχολική χρονιά 2008-09), τόσο σε μαθητές όλων των βαθμίδων δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης σε σχολεία της Κοζάνης (Γυμνάσιο, Λύκειο, ΕΠΑΛ) όσο και σε φιλολόγους, διαπιστώνεται ότι η διαδεδομένη χρήση των greeklish, που ξεκινά ακόμη και από το δημοτικό, οδηγεί στην αύξηση των ορθογραφικών τους λαθών στα γραπτά του σχολείου.

Τα είδη των λαθών των μαθητών αφορούν κυρίως την παράλειψη τονισμού ή σημείων στίξης και τη χρήση αγγλικών σημείων στίξης, το συνδυασμό ελληνικών και λατινικών γραμμάτων σε μία λέξη, ορθογραφικά λάθη (π.χ. ο αντί για ω), φωνητικά λάθη (κυρίως στους φθόγγους π.χ. κς αντί για ξ), καθώς, επίσης, σύντμηση λέξεων (π.χ. tespa αντί τέλος πάντων, tpt αντί για τίποτα, dld αντί για δηλαδή κ.α.).

Επίσης οι φιλόλογοι δήλωσαν ότι συνάντησαν λέξεις γραμμένες σε greeklish σε γραπτά του σχολείου σε ποσοστό 64,3% και ότι παρατηρήθηκαν και μη αναμενόμενα λάθη, όπως αλλαγή χρόνου ή προσώπου στα ρήματα, αλλαγή πτώσης στα ουσιαστικά, αντικατάσταση λέξης με άλλη, με εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία.

Ακόμη σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, ποσοστό 77,4% των μαθητών χρησιμοποιούν τα greeklish, με αξιοσημείωτη αύξηση χρηστών από το γυμνάσιο στο λύκειο. Οι μαθητές που παραδέχτηκαν ότι τα χρησιμοποιούν στο γυμνάσιο φτάνουν το 67,8%, στο ΕΠΑΛ το 70,2% και στο ΓΕΛ 88,5%. Απ' αυτούς, περίπου το 50% τα χρησιμοποιούν από δύο έως και περισσότερα χρόνια, ενώ πάνω από το 63% τα χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά ή πολλές φορές τη μέρα.

Επιπλέον το 19% των μαθητών της Α’ και το 51,6% της Β’ τάξης του Γυμνασίου δήλωσε ότι χρησιμοποιεί τα greeklish τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια, γεγονός που οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι, η χρήση τους ξεκινά από το δημοτικό. Οι μαθητές δήλωσαν ακόμη πως πέρα από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα επικοινωνίας (sms 52,8%, e-mail 78,2%, chat-forum 84,7%, smartphone 16,1%, pda 13,7%) χρησιμοποιούν τα greeklish και σε χειρόγραφα (προσωπικές σημειώσεις, σχολικές εργασίες, σημειώματα κ.α.) σε ποσοστό 15,7%.

Οι λόγοι χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου τρόπου γραφής είναι κατά τους μαθητές η συνήθεια, σε ποσοστό 83,9%, η εξοικονόμηση χρόνου (75,8%), επειδή το θεωρούν χρήσιμο ή βολικό εργαλείο (71,4%), για την αποφυγή ορθογραφικών λαθών (38,7%) και ... επειδή είναι μόδα (33,9%).

Τέλος στην ίδια έρευνα, το 58,5% των μαθητών θεωρεί ότι η χρήση των greeklish απειλεί την ελληνική γλώσσα, ενώ την ίδια άποψη έχει μόνο το 64,3% των φιλολόγων, ενώ το 53,6% έχει παρατηρήσει αύξηση των ορθογραφικών λαθών σε μαθητές, που παλαιότερα παρουσίαζαν καλύτερες επιδόσεις στο γραπτό λόγο.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

Είμαστε, λοιπόν, έτοιμοι: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=248. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Πολύ σχετικό, παρότι στα ελληνικά έχουμε και την παράμετρο της αλλαγής αλφαβήτου στα greeklish, και ευχάριστο ανάγνωσμα, είναι το βιβλίο του David Crystal, _Txtng: the Gr8 Db8_ (μπορείτε να δείτε κάποια αποσπάσματα στo Google Books).

_*Txtng: The Gr8 Db8*_ is a book written by linguist David Crystal.
The title is a logogram which stands for _Texting: The Great Debate_. In his book, Crystal examines the use of text messaging and its effect on language and literacy. He disagrees with the popular misconceived view that texting will lead to low literacy and bad spelling among children based on a series of research and experiments undertaken.[1]

Crystal put forward the following points in his book:[2]

Typically, less than 10% of the words are abbreviated in text messages. 
Abbreviating is not a new language; instead, it has been present for many decades. 
Children and adults both use text language, the latter being more likely to do so. 
Students do not habitually use abbreviations in their homework or examinations. 
Texting is not a cause of bad spelling because people need to know how to spell before they can text. 
Texting improves people's literacy, as it provides more opportunity for people to engage with the language through reading and writing.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Με αφορμή την παραπάνω έρευνα, ο Motorcycle boy γράφει στο μπλογκ «Λευκός θόρυβος» κάποια γουστόζικα για τη γλώσσα. Αποσπάσματα (ολόκληρο εδώ):

[…]
Τέλος πάντων. Από όλη αυτή την ιστορία, δυο πράγματα πρέπει να κρατήσεις:
1. Την παθογενή σχέση του Έλληνα πολίτη με τα Αρχαία κείμενα, τα οποία σιχτίρισε ως μαθητής και λάτρεψε ως μεσήλικας.
2. Την υστερική αποθέωση της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής γλώσσας λόγω της χρησιμοποίησης αρκετών όρων-λέξεών της στις σύγχρονες Δυτικές Επιστήμες.

[…]
Από την «ξύλινη» καθαρεύουσα περάσαμε στη «δημοτική με ολίγη» μετά βρεθήκαμε στη «δημοτική σκέτη» κι ακόμα ψάχνουμε αν το τρένο γράφεται με «ε» ή «αι».
Την ώρα που:
– Οι φιλόλογοι κάνουν τη δουλειά των γλωσσολόγων θέτοντας αυθαίρετους γραμματικούς κανόνες.
– Οι συγγραφείς γράφουν όπως τους καπνίσει, είτε χρησιμοποιώντας τοπικιστικά ιδιώματα, είτε ακολουθώντας την συνοικιακή τους καθομιλούμενη, είτε ακόμα και εφευρίσκοντας κάποια δικιά τους γλώσσα 
– Το επίσημο κράτος επικοινωνεί με ένα συνονθύλευμα «δημοτικιστικής καθαρεύουσας».
– Η εκκλησία ακολουθεί πιστά την «παλαιά καθαρεύουσα».
Οι πολίτες της χώρας μιλάνε τη δική τους γλώσσα. Λογικό δεν είναι;

[…]
Αυτό κάνουν και τα παιδιά της έρευνας, μετατρέποντας σε πλεονέκτημα την έλλειψη ελληνικών χαρακτήρων στα τσατ ρουμ (ή μήπως «δωμάτια διαδυκτιακής [sic] επικοινωνίας»;) και στα κινητά τηλέφωνα. Δημιουργούν καινούργιες συνθήκες συνεννόησης – τόσο απλό είναι!
– Κι αν αυτό δεν βολεύει τους φιλολόγους – ποτέ μας δεν συμπαθήσαμε τους φιλολόγους. 
– Κι αν αυτό ενοχλεί τους ελληνολάτρες – ποτέ μας δεν γουστάραμε τους νεκρόφιλους.
– Κι αν αυτό εκνευρίζει τους διανοούμενους – ποτέ μας δεν τους είδαμε πρόθυμους να κατέβουν από τον θρόνο της φετιχιστικής γλωσσολαγνείας τους. 
Επειδή οι αίθουσες των μουσείων μπορεί να είναι όμορφες αλλά δεν είναι βιώσιμες, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για ζωντανούς οργανισμούς – όπως η γλώσσα.
[…]​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Την παθογενή σχέση του Έλληνα πολίτη με τα Αρχαία κείμενα, τα οποία σιχτίρισε ως μαθητής και λάτρεψε ως μεσήλικας.


Μα, το ίδιο ακριβώς δεν κάνει ο Έλληνας και με τον στρατό; Καταριέται την τύχη του όσο υπηρετεί και, μόλις απολυθεί, για τα βιώματά του στον στρατό μιλάει ασταμάτητα στις αντροπαρέες (ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, σε μικτές παρέες όπου οι άντρες δεν βάζουν γλώσσα μέσα για το τι έκαναν στον όρχο ή τα κατορθώματά τους στα σκηνάκια, την ίδια ώρα που οι γυναίκες της παρέας κόβουν τις φλέβες τους).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Πληροφορούμαι (ο μακριά νυχτωμένος) ότι το Ράδιο Αρβύλα ξεκίνησε εκστρατεία εναντίον των γκρίκλις και ο Σαραντάκος άνοιξε σχετική κουβέντα στο μπλογκ του.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/greeklishradioarbyla/

Δεν πιστεύω ότι τα γκρίκλις αποτελούν σοβαρή απειλή, αλλά ένα αντίστοιχο νήμα θα το τιτλοφορούσα *Πόλεμος στα Greeklish εκεί που δεν έχουν θέση*. Με εκνευρίζουν σαν τεμπελιά, αντιαισθητική εικόνα, ασέβεια στον συνομιλητή, εκεί που οι άλλοι προσέχουν τι γράφουν, βάζουν τόνους και κόμματα, και δεν ευτελίζουν το γραφτό τους. Δεν απαιτώ να έρχεται ο άλλος στο σπίτι μου με κουστούμι και γιλέκο, αλλά δεν θέλω να μου κουβαλιέται άπλυτος και με το μποξεράκι του.


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2011)

Ma giati to les auto? :)


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2011)

nickel said:


> δεν θέλω να μου κουβαλιέται με το μποξεράκι του


Υποθέτω εννοείς «μόνο με το μποξεράκι του» — alliws exoume problima! :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2011)

...
*Η γενιά των greeklish*

Τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου κρούει ο καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας, Γεώργιος Μπαμπινιώτης, για την ολοένα και αυξανόμενη χρήση των greeklish.

Με τα greeklish να έχουν διαδοθεί και να χρησιμοποιούνται σε απίστευτο βαθμό από τους νέους, ο καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας, Γεώργιος Μπαμπινιώτης, επισήμανε τον κίνδυνο της αποξένωσης από την εικόνα των ελληνικών λέξεων.

"Εγώ θα έλεγα στον κόσμο που μας ακούει "τη γλώσσα και τα μάτια σας". Θα έλεγα ότι σε ημέρες κρίσης θα πρέπει να σκύψουμε σε ό,τι καλύτερο διαθέτει αυτός ο τόπος, που είναι ο πολιτισμός μας, η παράδοση μας και με τον πιο εύγλωττο τρόπο η γλώσσα μας", σημείωσε, μιλώντας σε ημερίδα του Ινστιτούτου Επαρχιακού Τύπου για τη γλώσσα στα Χανιά.

Ανέφερε πως η γλώσσα δεν είναι απλό εργαλείο, αλλά ο πολιτισμός μας, η ιστορία μας, η σκέψη μας, η νοοτροπία μας, η ταυτότητά μας, υπογραμμίζοντας πως η γλώσσα είναι πάνω από όλα αξία.
"Τα greeklish είναι ο καλύτερος δρόμος αποξένωσης από την εικόνα της λέξης. Αυτό μπορεί οι νέοι άνθρωποι να το πληρώσουν ακριβά. Έχουμε ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές και μπορούμε, αξιοποιώντας το Διαδίκτυο και τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, να χρησιμοποιούμε τις ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές που έχουν το προτέρημα να δίνουν την εικόνα της λέξης, το οπτικό ίνδαλμα, και να μας συμφιλιώνουν με την ορθογραφία της λέξης και με τη σημασία της", σημείωσε ο Ομότιμος και Επίτιμος Καθηγητής της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής και πρόεδρος του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Πολιτισμού.​


----------



## meidei (Jun 14, 2011)

Αν η επόμενη γενιά ξε συν ηθίσει με τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και βολεύεται καλύτερα με τους λατινικούς, σιγά-σιγά θα τους κάνουμε αυτούς τον επίσημο τρόπο να γράφουμε. Τι κακό θα βγει από αυτό; Παθαίνουν τίποτε τα σέρβικα για παράδειγμα;


----------



## sarant (Jun 14, 2011)

Αλήθεια, τι ακριβώς ισχύει με τα σέρβικα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Serbian is the only European language with active digraphia, using both Cyrillic and Latin alphabets. The Serbian Cyrillic alphabet was devised in 1814 by Serbian linguist Vuk Karadžić, who created the alphabet on phonemic principles. The Latin alphabet was designed by Croatian linguist Ljudevit Gaj in 1830 and is used by the other standard forms of Serbo-Croatian.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_language​
Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, βέβαια, να αποφασίζει κάποια αρχή ότι είναι καλό να υπάρχει (και) το λατινικό αλφάβητο και να εφαρμόζεται κανονικά το νέο σύστημα — με λογική, με συνέπεια, με κανονικότητα. Πέρα από την ανάγκη (σε ελάχιστες πια περιπτώσεις) και την τεμπελιά / αδιαφορία στις πιο πολλές, τι είναι αυτό που διέπει τα γκρίκλις;


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Τα greeklish βλάπτουν την ορθογραφία*



Αυτή η τοποθέτηση μοιάζει να παρακάμπτει το πιο σημαντικό σημείο: πως η περίπλοκη ιστορική ορθογραφία είναι αυτή που έθρεψε το φαινόμενο των γκρίκλις.


----------



## sarant (Jun 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Serbian is the only European language with active digraphia, using both Cyrillic and Latin alphabets. The Serbian Cyrillic alphabet was devised in 1814 by Serbian linguist Vuk Karadžić, who created the alphabet on phonemic principles. The Latin alphabet was designed by Croatian linguist Ljudevit Gaj in 1830 and is used by the other standard forms of Serbo-Croatian.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_language​
> Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, βέβαια, να αποφασίζει κάποια αρχή ότι είναι καλό να υπάρχει (και) το λατινικό αλφάβητο και να εφαρμόζεται κανονικά το νέο σύστημα — με λογική, με συνέπεια, με κανονικότητα. Πέρα από την ανάγκη (σε ελάχιστες πια περιπτώσεις) και την τεμπελιά / αδιαφορία στις πιο πολλές, τι είναι αυτό που διέπει τα γκρίκλις;



Αυτό μιλάει για τα σερβοκροάτικα, που τώρα πια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν. Φαντάζομαι (αλλά περιμένω από τον γνώστη) ότι στη Σερβία οι νέοι χρησιμοποιούν το λατινικό πολύ περισσότερο από το κυριλλικό, σε αντίθεση με την κρατική πολιτική. Αναρωτιέμαι τι γίνεται πχ. στη Βουλγαρία, αν υπάρχουν κι εκεί φραγκοκυριλλικά.

Όσο για το άλλο που λες, τα γκρίκλις θεωρούνται "το αλφάβητο των νέων μέσων". Πέρα από το ότι τα (μη κεφαλαία) ελληνόγραπτα εσεμές κοστίζουν περισσότερο, ή έστω έχουν χαμηλότερο όριο χαρακτήρων, ο τρόμος της ανορθογραφίας πρέπει να είναι ένας ακόμα παράγοντας. Υποθέτω πάντως ότι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν γκρίκλις στο κινητό παρά στο πισί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Farofylakas said:


> Αυτή η τοποθέτηση μοιάζει να παρακάμπτει το πιο σημαντικό σημείο: πως η περίπλοκη ιστορική ορθογραφία είναι αυτή που έθρεψε το φαινόμενο των γκρίκλις.


 
Η περίπλοκη ιστορική ορθογραφία το έθρεψε, όπως λες (δεν το προκάλεσε, η τεχνολογία που δεν ήθελε ελληνικά το προκάλεσε), σε συνδυασμό με το ότι διαβάζουμε λιγότερα βιβλία. Μακάρι να είχαμε μια στατιστική που να μας έλεγε πόσες φορές έβλεπε ένα παιδί πριν από 35 χρόνια τη λέξη *μήνυμα* για να κάνουμε σύγκριση με το πόσες φορές βλέπει σήμερα _μήνυμα_ και *_μύνημα_ και _minima_ (όχι _moralia_).

@sarant: Δεν είχα δει το δικό σου, αλλά ναι, στα ίδια καταλήγουμε.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η περίπλοκη ιστορική ορθογραφία το έθρεψε, όπως λες (δεν το προκάλεσε, η τεχνολογία που δεν ήθελε ελληνικά το προκάλεσε)



ναι, και διαπιστώνω τώρα πως μάλλον δεν έκανα, πιο πάνω, πολύ ξεκάθαρο αυτό που ήθελα να πω.

Αυτό που εννοούσα, λοιπόν: δεν είναι ότι όλοι ξέραμε σούπερ ορθογραφία και ξάφνου αρχίσαμε να γράφουμε γκρίκλις και ξεχάσαμε την ορθογραφία μας. Είναι το αντίστροφο: ακριβώς επειδή η ιστορική ορθογραφία είναι πολύ δύσκολη και ο περισσότερος κόσμος κάνει πολλά λάθη, βρήκε καταφύγιο στα γκρίκλις όπου δεν υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερες ορθογραφικές απαιτήσεις κι όπου όπως και να το γράψεις είν' εντάξει (3ero, 3erw, ksero, kserw).


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Ναι, όπως είπε και ο sarant, άλλοι λόγοι μάς κάνουν πιο ανορθόγραφους, οι φοβισμένοι καταφεύγουν στα γκρίκλις για ευκολία και, βέβαια, αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την επιδείνωση της σχέσης με τη σωστή εικόνα της λέξης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Αυτό μιλάει για τα σερβοκροάτικα, που τώρα πια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν.


Νομίζω χρησιμοποιούνται και τα δύο αλφάβητα παράλληλα, απλώς —σύμφωνα με τη βικιπαίδεια— από το 2006 επίσημα αναγνωρισμένο στη Σερβία είναι το κυριλλικό μόνο (αν και η χρήση του λατινικού αναγνωρίζεται επίσης):
The Serbian Cyrillic alphabet [...] is one of the two standard modern alphabets used to write the Serbian language, the other being Latin. Since 2006, Cyrillic is the official script in Serbia. [...] The Cyrillic alphabet is seen as being more traditional, and has official status in Serbia (designated in the Constitution as the "official script", compared to Serbian Latin's status of "script in official use" designated by a lower-level act), Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montenegro (besides Latin script). During the course of the 20th century the Latin alphabet has become more frequently used, especially in Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montenegro.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_Cyrillic_alphabet

A modified version of [Gaj's Latin alphabet or Gajica], containing a contribution by Đuro Daničić, is currently used for the Serbo-Croatian standard languages of the former Yugoslavia: Croatian, Serbian, Bosnian, and Montenegrin. A corresponding Cyrillic script, the vukovica (Serbian Cyrillic), is used for Serbian and Montenegrin. A slightly reduced version is used as the script of the Slovene language. It is also the basis for the Banat dialect of the Bulgarian language.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaj's_Latin_Alphabet​


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2011)

Γράφει σήμερα ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης για τα γκρίκλις και τονίζω την κατάληξη:

[…] μια σύντομη περιδιάβαση στο διαδίκτυο δείχνει ότι, έπειτα από την αναπόφευκτη κυριαρχία των γκρίκλις, όταν δεν υποστηριζόταν η ελληνική γλώσσα στους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές και στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, σήμερα, ακόμα και σε νεανικά φόρουμ («τσατάδικα»), το ελληνικό αλφάβητο έχει πληθωρική παρουσία, συχνά αποθαρρύνεται η χρήση των γκρίκλις, ενώ δεν λείπουν και οι περιπτώσεις όπου απαγορεύεται! Και έχει τη σημασία της εδώ η χρήση ακόμα και του πολυτονικού συστήματος, με τις βαρείες του παρακαλώ. 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, τα γκρίκλις, είτε ανταποκρίνονται σε υπαρκτά ακόμη προβλήματα συμβατότητας ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικά συστήματα στους υπολογιστές είτε, απλούστατα, σε νεανική μόδα, αποτελούν άλλο ένα σύστημα γραφής, συμπληρωματικό, πάντως σύστημα γραφής. Που σημαίνει, με βάση τη συστατική για τη γλωσσολογία διάκριση γλώσσας και γραφής, πως δεν μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τη γλώσσα, να την καταστρέψουν κτλ.

Είναι φανερό, ειδικά στη μακρότατη ιστορία της ελληνικής, ότι οι εξελίξεις στη γλώσσα, π.χ. η εξαφάνιση της μακρότητας και της βραχύτητας των φωνηέντων, άφησαν αδιάφορη τη γραφή, που διατηρεί, έστω και ανενεργά, όλα τα διαφορετικά _ και [o] κτλ. Αντίστροφα, για να περιοριστώ σ’ ένα απλούστατο παράδειγμα, από την κωπέλλα στην κοπέλα, από το κυττάζω στο κοιτάζω κτλ. η διαφορετική γραφή δεν σήμανε ποτέ απολύτως τίποτα για τη σημασία μιας λέξης, τη γλώσσα με άλλα λόγια.

Ακόμα πιο χαρακτηριστικά, ας θυμηθούμε εδώ την κατά διαστήματα έντονη παρουσία του λατινικού αλφαβήτου στην ελληνική γραφή: κορυφαία κείμενα της κρητικής λογοτεχνίας που γράφονται με λατινικά στοιχεία, π.χ. αρχές του 17ου αιώνα η Ερωφίλη του Χορτάτση• ή Η θυσία του Αβραάμ καθώς και λειτουργικά βιβλία στα φραγκοχιώτικα, που χρησιμοποιούνται από τον 16ο ώς τον 19ο αιώνα• ή τα φραγκολεβαντίνικα, των Λεβαντίνων της Σμύρνης κ.ά. 

Το βασικότερο, χώρες, λαοί, άλλαξαν αλφάβητο, χωρίς προφανώς να επηρεαστεί η γλώσσα και ο πολιτισμός τους: τον 19ο αιώνα οι Ρουμάνοι πέρασαν από το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο στο λατινικό• τον ίδιο αιώνα κατέληξαν στο λατινικό αλφάβητο και οι Αλβανοί, αφού πέρασαν από διάφορα αλφάβητα, ακόμα και από το ελληνικό• και πριν από έναν αιώνα, η Τουρκία εγκατέλειψε το αραβικό αλφάβητο για ένα τροποποιημένο λατινικό.

Ώστε οι θρηνωδίες για γλωσσικό και φυλετικό αφανισμό δεν έχουν καμία βάση, πολύ περισσότερο που σ’ εμάς δεν υποστηρίχτηκε ποτέ σοβαρά η χρήση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου, αφού και για πρακτικούς και για συμβολικούς λόγους μοιάζει ανεφάρμοστο.

*Ώστε, στο θέμα μας, δεν χρειάζεται ή και δεν πρέπει να ενθαρρύνεται η χρήση των γκρίκλις• άλλο τόσο όμως και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε πρέπει να δαιμονοποιείται.*_​


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ώστε οι θρηνωδίες για γλωσσικό και φυλετικό αφανισμό δεν έχουν καμία βάση



Αυτό σίγουρα ναι κι ο περισσότερος κόσμος, πράγματι, μπερδεύει γλώσσα και αλφάβητο.

Για εμένα όμως, το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα πάθει ζημιά η γλώσσα, αλλά αν, τελικά, θα πάθει, ας πούμε, ζημιά το αλφάβητο. Έχω δεσμούς αγάπης με την γλώσσας μας αλλά άλλο τόσο όμορφο μού φαίνεται το ελληνικό αλφάβητο κι έχω δεσμούς αγάπης και με αυτό. 

Το μόνο βέβαιο με τα γκρίκλις είναι πως το λατινικό αλφάβητο έκανε ένα πρώτο, σίγουρο βήμα μέσ' στην γλώσσα μας. 

Αυτήν την στιγμή τα γκρίκλις, πολύ απλά, έχουν μεγάλη χρήση και αποδοχή. *Αντικειμενικά*, σήμερα τα Ελληνικά γράφονται με δύο αλφάβητα:

το ελληνικό με ιστορική ορθογραφία
το λατινικό με απόλυτη ορθογραφική ελευθερία

Μεγάλωσα σε μια Ελλάδα όπου τα Ελληνικά γράφονταν μόνο με το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο. Ζω σε μια Ελλάδα που τα Ελληνικά γράφονται καί με το λατινικό αλφάβητο. Το αύριο και το μεθαύριο μάς μέλλει να τα δούμε.

Αν οι αρβυλιώτες "δαιμονοποιούν", και αυτό είναι πράγματι αλήθεια (με τα περί "καταστροφής τής γλώσσας") έχω την αίσθηση πως ο Γιάννης Χάρης, στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, κάνει κάτι απ' το αντίστροφο.

Σήμερα η μισή Ελλάδα γράφει με λατινικά γράμματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Farofylakas said:


> Σήμερα η μισή Ελλάδα γράφει με λατινικά γράμματα.


*Σήμερα ένα ποσοστό των Ελλήνων δεν έχει πρόβλημα να γράψει σε κάποιες περιστάσεις τα ελληνικά με λατινικά γράμματα.*
Αυτή δεν θα ήταν πιο ακριβής διατύπωση; Δεν είναι οι μισοί, είναι η νεολαία κυρίως, επειδή οι νέοι κυρίως έχουν να κάνουν με αυτές τις τεχνολογίες (SMS, chat). Και δεν γράφουν ό,τι γράφουν αποκλειστικά με το λατινικό αλφάβητο, σύμφωνοι; Το ερώτημα στη συνέχεια είναι: Σε ποιο αλφάβητο κατασταλάζουν αυτοί; Έθεσαν ποτέ αίτημα να μελετήσουμε την αλλαγή του αλφαβήτου μας γιατί τους βόλεψε το λατινικό;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Ρε παιδιά, έχουμε κανέναν ορισμό για το «νέοι»; Εγώ παίρνω γραπτά μηνύματα σε γκρίκλις από ανθρώπους 30-45 χρονών. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι αυτοί είναι που στοχοποιούνται με το «νέοι», όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2011)

Επίσης, ξεχνάμε μία άλλη παράμετρο, σε ό,τι αφορά τα κινητά: από ό,τι ξέρω, μόνο η Νόκια έχει τους χαρακτήρες των ελληνικών στη σειρά - διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. Οι συσκευές άλλων κατασκευαστών έχουν τα Ψ, Ω κ.ο.κ. κρυμμένα σε άσχετα πλήκτρα, π.χ. το Ω μαζί με το Ο και δε συμμαζεύεται, πράγμα που κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολη την προσπάθεια κάποιου που στέλνει μηνύματα να χρησιμοποιήσει ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2011)

Ένα πράγμα που βλέπω ότι ξεχνάμε να αναφέρουμε είναι ότι και πριν τα κινητά τα τέλεξ και άλλες συσκευές γραφείου δεν είχαν ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και τα μηνύματα γράφονταν με λατινικούς, χωρίς να υπάρχει τυποποίηση. Δηλαδή το φαινόμενο δεν είναι της τεχνολογίας των υπολογιστών. 
Εγώ έχω ένα ελληνικό κινητό και δεν μπορώ ποτέ να βρώ τους χαρακτήρες , όπως αναφέρει η Παλάβρα. 
Από κει και πέρα, γενικεύσεις όπως η μισή Ελλάδα κλπ είναι υπερβολικές. Δεδομένου ότι η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα γερόντων που ζουν πολλά χρόνια (μέση ηλικία 42, νομίζω), η νεολαία είναι μειοψηφία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ρε παιδιά, έχουμε κανέναν ορισμό για το «νέοι»; Εγώ παίρνω γραπτά μηνύματα σε γκρίκλις από ανθρώπους 30-45 χρονών. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι αυτοί είναι που στοχοποιούνται με το «νέοι», όχι;


 
(Εκτός από τα δύο απανωτά «κυρίως» που έγραψα.) Εκεί που η τεχνολογία δεν δίνει μεγάλη ευχέρεια να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα ελληνικά (βλέπε την επισήμανση της Παλ.), η τεχνολογική σου ηλικία* (υπάρχει κάποιος όρος;) επηρεάζει τη σχέση σου και με τα ελληνικά. 

* Ένας τεχνοφοβικός τριαντάρης είναι πολύ πιο γέρος από έναν εξηντάρη που δεν μασάει.


Προσθήκη: Πω πω, το είχα ξεχάσει το τέλεξ και ας το χρησιμοποιούσα επί 15 χρόνια!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Για το τέλεξ έχω γράψει σε συζήτηση με το ίδιο θέμα σε άλλο φόρουμ:



> 1ος ισχυρισμός: Τα γκρίκλις καταστρέφουν την ελληνική γλώσσα (λόγω των λατινικών χαρακτήρων)
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι πολύ κουραστικότερο να διαβάζεις ένα μακροσκελές κείμενο όταν αυτό είναι γραμμένο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, σε σχέση με όταν αυτό είναι γραμμένο με σωστά ελληνικά (δηλ. με βάση τις ισχύουσες ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις). Εξίσου κουραστικό, φυσικά, είναι το να διαβάσουμε ένα μακροσκελές κείμενο όταν δεν ακολουθούνται οι προαναφερθείσες ισχύουσες ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις (κι ας κατά τ' άλλα χρησιμοποιείται ελληνική γραφή) —όπως είναι όταν απλογραφούνται όλα τα ομόηχα γράμματα ή συνδυασμοί αυτών, ή όταν το κείμενο είναι ακραία ανορθόγραφο κ.ο.κ.—, διότι τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις τις έχουμε γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο: προκειμένου να είναι ευχερέστερη, ταχύτερη και ενιαία η διαδικασία τής πρόσληψης του νοήματος και της αποκωδικοποίησης. Ωστόσο, οφείλουμε επ' αυτού να προβούμε σε δύο καίριες παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> ...


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 20, 2011)

το "η μισή Ελλάδα" ήταν, βεβαίως, τρόπος τού λέγειν.

Το φαινόμενο δεν περιορίζεται στους νέους, σωστά τα λέει ο Ζάζουλα. Και μήτε έχει να κάνει με τις τεχνικές δυνατότητες (πλέον). Τα γκρίκλις έχουν κατακλύσει τους υπολογιστές που τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά με τα Ελληνικά.



nickel said:


> Το ερώτημα στη συνέχεια είναι: Σε ποιο αλφάβητο κατασταλάζουν αυτοί; Έθεσαν ποτέ αίτημα να μελετήσουμε την αλλαγή του αλφαβήτου μας γιατί τους βόλεψε το λατινικό;


 
Είναι μια ντεφάκτο χρήση απαλαγμένη από οποιαδήποτε ανάγκη απολογίας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οι χρήστες των γκρίκλις δεν έχουν κάποια έγνοια, αντίθετα, γλιτώσαν την έξτρα σκοτούρα τής ορθογραφίας. Για εμένα, πάντως, θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μια σωστή επιστημονική έρευνα, πώς και γιατί γνώρισαν τέτοια μεγάλη εξάπλωση τα γκρίκλις. Δεν έχω υπόψη μου εάν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν θα μου φανεί παράξενο εάν δέν υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα γερόντων που ζουν πολλά χρόνια (μέση ηλικία 42).


Διάμεση ηλικία, όχι μέση. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Farofylakas said:


> *Οι χρήστες των γκρίκλις δεν έχουν κάποια έγνοια, αντίθετα, γλιτώσαν την έξτρα σκοτούρα τής ορθογραφίας.* Για εμένα, πάντως, θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μια σωστή επιστημονική έρευνα, πώς και γιατί γνώρισαν τέτοια μεγάλη εξάπλωση τα γκρίκλις.


Τι τη θέλεις τη μελέτη, αφού έδωσες το πόρισμα σε μία πρόταση...
:)


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 20, 2011)

Πράγματι, αυτό είναι μάλλον ένας βασικός λόγος :-D 

Πάντως μια καλή έρευνα θα έδινε πολύ και ενδιαφέρον υλικό κι έπειτα ενδέχεται να συντρέχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι.


----------



## psifio (Jul 26, 2011)

Το θέμα των Greeklish στην εκπομπή Escape της 20ης Ιουλίου με Μοσχονά, Χατζόπουλο, Κάσδαγλη, κα. Δεν σας κάνω σούμα, γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει να τη δω ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

Στη συζήτηση για τα γκρίκλις χωράει, πιστεύω, μια υποσημείωση σχετικά με την άστοχη έκρηξη του Κώστα Γεωργουσόπουλου στα Νέα, την οποία σχολιάζει ο Ν. Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό του ιστολόγημα.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Oct 19, 2011)

Προσωπικά, θεωρώ τα greeklish ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να υπάρξει για την ελληνική γλώσσα.
Βλέπεις συνεχώς όλο και νεότερους ανθρώπους να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το είδος γραφής, αδιαφορώντας πλέον για τη σωστή γραφή της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Με άλλα λόγια, έχω ακούσει άτομα να προτιμούν τα greeklish προκειμένου να γράφουν γρήγορα κείμενα χωρίς να σκέφτονται την ορθογραφία των λέξεων και να προβληματίζονται για τον αν θα πρέπει να βάλουν ω ή ο, ι ή ει.
Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι πως με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα ξεχάσουν κυριολεκτικά να γράφουν στα ελληνικά.
Εδώ κοντεύω να ξεχάσω εγώ την ορθογραφία σε ορισμένες λέξεις (παρ' όλο που κάποτε η ορθογραφία ήταν από τα δυνατά σημεία μου στις εκθέσεις στο σχολέιο και αλλού) εξαιτίας της συχνής χρήσης των αγγλικών που διδάσκομαι στη σχολή.

ΥΓ: Καλά, που γράφουνε σε greeklish, αλλά πώς τα διαβάζουν ρε παιδί μου;; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω με ευκολία ένα κείμενο γραμμένο greeklish. Με κουράζει!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στη συζήτηση για τα γκρίκλις χωράει, πιστεύω, μια υποσημείωση σχετικά με την άστοχη έκρηξη του Κώστα Γεωργουσόπουλου στα Νέα, την οποία σχολιάζει ο Ν. Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό του ιστολόγημα.


 
Παραλήρημα. Μάλιστα στο προκείμενο έχει τελείως άδικο, γιατί τα ονόματα των αρχείων -υποθέτω αυτό εννοεί με τα "περιεχόμενα"- όφειλαν να είναι σε greeklish ώστε να μπορεί να τα διαβάσει και αυτός που έχει υπολογιστή 15 χρόνων.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 19, 2012)

Θέλω να συνεχίσω από την (περσινή) παρατήρηση του ζάζουλα για τα τέλεξ στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις. Δεν υπάρχουν πια τέλεξ αλλά ακόμη χρησιμοποιείται το λατινικό αλφάβητο για λόγους τεχνικούς (δεν θα επεκταθώ). Το στράτευμα δεν νομίζω να αισθάνεται ότι έχει απολέσει τη γλώσσα του. Τόσα χρόνια διαβάζει γκρίκλις στα σήματα και γράφει ελληνικότατα στα έγγραφα γουΐδ άουτ ε πρόμπλεμ! Για να υπάρχει όμως ομοιογένεια, οι ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες μεταγράφονται α)σε αγγλικούς αμφιμονοσήμαντα, β)μόνο σε κεφαλαία (για να αποφύγουμε οπτικές ασυμφωνίες όπως h - η), και επίσης τηρείται απαρέγκλιτα η ελληνική ορθογραφία. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσουμε ατύπως σε αυτόν τον συμβιβασμό για να μείνουν όλοι ευχαριστημένοι;

Παρακάτω είναι οι αντιστοιχίες που τηρούνται στις Ε.Δ.


αγγλικά πεζά	αγγλικά κεφαλαία	αντιστοιχία στα Ελληνικά (μόνο κεφαλαία)
1	α	Α	Α
2	b	B	Β
3	c	C	Ψ
4	d	D	Δ
5	e	E	Ε
6	f	F	Φ
7	g	G	Γ
8	h	H	Η
9	i	I	Ι
10	j	J	Ξ
11	k	K	Κ
12	l	L	Λ
13	m	M	Μ
14	n	N	Ν
15	ο	Ο	Ο
16	p	P	Π
17	q	Q	---
18	r	R	Ρ
19	s	S	Σ
20	t	T	Τ
21	u	U	Θ
22	v	V	Ω
23	w	W	---
24	x	X	Χ
25	y	Y	Υ
26	z	Z	Ζ

Έτσι γράφουμε π.χ.: H DIOIKHSH APOFASISE NA PROXVRHSEI AMELLHTI SE METARRYUMISEIS GIA THN EFARMOGH TOY NEOY PROGRAMMATOS EJAITIAS TVN TELEYTAIVN EJELIJEVN. APOCEIS SAS DIABIBASUOYN EVS 2 APR.
Τα προβληματικά γράμματα μεταγράφονται αποκλειστικά ως εξής: Ψ-C, Ξ-J, Θ-U, Ω-V ενώ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται καθόλου τα Q και W.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έζησα 4 χρόνια στο εξωτερικό παίρνοντας κείμενα σε τέλεξ με τον απλό αυτό τρόπο της κανονικής πληκτρολόγησης των ελληνικών σε λατινικό πληκτρολόγιο. Στους υπολογιστές έχουμε έτσι το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορεί να γυρίσει με ένα απλό πρόγραμμα σε άρτιο ελληνικό κείμενο. Στο διάβασμα είναι λίγο δύσκολο λόγω κυρίως των γραμμάτων που δεν μας λένε τίποτα ως εικόνα, μέχρι να συνηθίσουμε τις αντιστοιχίες στο πληκτρολόγιο.

Καμιά φορά, όταν έχω κείμενο στο πλαίσιο του Firefox στο φόρουμ, δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό πατάω και ξαφνικά όλο μου το κείμενο γυρνάει από τα ελληνικά στα λατινικά — και όχι αντίστροφα. Ενίοτε μπορεί να καταστρέψει δουλειά. Έχω ανακαλύψει τον τρόπο που γυρνάει το κείμενό μου και γίνεται κείμενο τέλεξ — μόνο που δεν ξέρω ούτε πώς το κάνω ούτε τι να το κάνω.
:)


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Η τελεξοποίηση των κειμένων στον υπολογιστή μου θύμισε το ακόλουθο περιστατικό:
Σε κάποιο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια...
Ο φιγουρατζής του έτους, ας τον πούμε Χ, είναι στο δωμάτιο με τους υπολογιστές. Μπαίνουν δυο συμφοιτητές του κι αρχίζει η κουβέντα για το μέλλον καθώς η αποφοίτηση είναι μόλις λίγες βδομάδες μακρυά. Ο Χ ανακοινώνει με το ανάλογο ύφος ότι τη διπλωματική του τη γράφει στα αγγλικά γιατί σκοπεύει να πάει σε αμερικάνικο πανεπιστήμιο και θέλει για να ενισχύσει την αίτησή του. Και πάνω στην κουβέντα, πατάει Print και του βγαίνει η διπλωματική στο στυλ τέλεξ. Ε, δεν αντέχει ο ένας απο τους συμφοιτητές, του λέει "αυτό εννοείς που λες γράφεις την εργασία σου στα αγγλικά;".


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γράφει σήμερα ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης:
> 
> […]Ακόμα πιο χαρακτηριστικά, ας θυμηθούμε εδώ την κατά διαστήματα έντονη παρουσία του λατινικού αλφαβήτου στην ελληνική γραφή: κορυφαία κείμενα της κρητικής λογοτεχνίας που γράφονται με λατινικά στοιχεία, π.χ. αρχές του 17ου αιώνα η _Ερωφίλη _του Χορτάτση• ή _Η θυσία του Αβραάμ_ καθώς και λειτουργικά βιβλία στα φραγκοχιώτικα, που χρησιμοποιούνται από τον 16ο ώς τον 19ο αιώνα• ή τα φραγκολεβαντίνικα, των Λεβαντίνων της Σμύρνης κ.ά.
> 
> Το βασικότερο, χώρες, λαοί, άλλαξαν αλφάβητο, χωρίς προφανώς να επηρεαστεί η γλώσσα και ο πολιτισμός τους: τον 19ο αιώνα οι Ρουμάνοι πέρασαν από το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο στο λατινικό• τον ίδιο αιώνα κατέληξαν στο λατινικό αλφάβητο και οι Αλβανοί, αφού πέρασαν από διάφορα αλφάβητα, ακόμα και από το ελληνικό• και πριν από έναν αιώνα, η Τουρκία εγκατέλειψε το αραβικό αλφάβητο για ένα τροποποιημένο λατινικό.​


Μεταφράστηκε ο Ερωτόκριτος στα τούρκικα από έναν Τουρκοκρητικό μικροβιολόγο ακαδημαϊκό, σε δίγλωσση έκδοση, όπου το ελληνικό κείμενο είναι σε λατινική γραφή, χωρίς να φαίνεται πως είναι όπως η λατινική γραφή της πρώτης έκδοσης. (Τα Νέα)

Στη δεύτερη παράγραφο έχω κάποιο προβληματισμό. Η υιοθέτηση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου από την Τουρκία δεν πήγε πακέτο με τη θρυλούμενη εκκαθάριση της γλώσσας από τα αραβοπερσικά δάνεια; Αν είναι έτσι, μήπως η άποψη πως η συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή αλφαβήτου δεν επηρέασε τη γλώσσα, και συγκεκριμένα το λεξιλόγιο, θέλει να αγνοεί το δάσος κοιτώντας το δέντρο; Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να έχει γίνει η αλλαγή χωρίς την εκκαθάριση, αλλά στην πράξη δεν έγινε έτσι. Αναρωτιέμαι δε, χωρίς να γνωρίζω καθόλου, αν δεν συνέβη κάτι ανάλογο με την υιοθέτηση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου από τους Ρουμάνους, αν δεν πήγε δηλ. πακέτο με την αλλαγή ταυτότητάς τους, που δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο να είχε επίδραση στο λεξιλόγιο, άρα στη γλώσσα. Φουτουριστικά μιλώντας, αποκλείεται μια υποθετική υιοθέτηση της λατινικής γραφής από την Ελλάδα να είχε επιπτώσεις στο λεξιλόγιο, π.χ. να προκαλέσει μια πιο εύκολη υιοθέτηση των Δυτικών λέξεων, είτε αυτό το κρίνουμε θετικά είτε αρνητικά (είτε κατά περίπτωση);


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Στη δεύτερη παράγραφο έχω κάποιο προβληματισμό. Η υιοθέτηση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου από την Τουρκία δεν πήγε πακέτο με τη θρυλούμενη εκκαθάριση της γλώσσας από τα αραβοπερσικά δάνεια; Αν είναι έτσι, μήπως η άποψη πως η συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή αλφαβήτου δεν επηρέασε τη γλώσσα, και συγκεκριμένα το λεξιλόγιο, θέλει να αγνοεί το δάσος κοιτώντας το δέντρο; Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να έχει γίνει η αλλαγή χωρίς την εκκαθάριση, αλλά στην πράξη δεν έγινε έτσι.


Χωρίς να ξέρω για τα της Ρουμανίας, στην Τουρκία η αλλαγή στη γλώσσα έγινε σε μεγάλο βαθμό για να απαλλαγεί από τα αραβοπερσικά δάνεια, και έγιναν και κάποιες επεμβάσεις στη δομή της γλώσσας. Ουσιαστικά, η αλλαγή δεν επικεντρώθηκε στο αλφάβητο, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα. Ο λόγος ήταν, σε ένα βαθμό, ότι η γλώσσα που μιλούσαν οι μορφωμένοι, οι εφημερίδες κτλ, δεν ήταν η γλώσσα που μιλούσε ο λαός. Κάτι σαν βαριά καθαρεύουσα, φαντάσου την, αν και θα μας πει περισσότερα ο Μαρίνος, φαντάζομαι.

Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι το παράδειγμα της Τουρκίας στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι ατυχές, καθότι οι αλλαγές που έγιναν στη γλώσσα δεν αφορούσαν μόνο το αλφάβητο, αλλά _και_ το αλφάβητο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε μάλιστα ότι έγιναν σε μια εποχή που με την καθοδήγηση του Ατατούρκ η χώρα πέρασε από διάφορες αλλαγές, με κατεύθυνση τον εξευρωπαϊσμό της. Δεν ήταν απομονωμένες, αλλά ένα μέρος μιας ευρύτερης στροφής στον προσανατολισμό της Τουρκίας.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2012)

Oneiro13 said:


> Προσωπικά, θεωρώ τα greeklish ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να υπάρξει για την ελληνική γλώσσα.
> Βλέπεις συνεχώς όλο και νεότερους ανθρώπους να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το είδος γραφής, αδιαφορώντας πλέον για τη σωστή γραφή της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Με άλλα λόγια, έχω ακούσει άτομα να προτιμούν τα greeklish προκειμένου να γράφουν γρήγορα κείμενα χωρίς να σκέφτονται την ορθογραφία των λέξεων και να προβληματίζονται για τον αν θα πρέπει να βάλουν ω ή ο, ι ή ει.



Το χειρότερο είναι σχετικό, το ότι χρησιμοποιούνται από νέους ανθρώπους επίσης. Εμένα αυτό που με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο είναι σε κάποια φόρουμ όπου ενώ υποτίθεται ότι τα γκρίκλις έχουν απαγορευτεί οριστικά διά κανονισμού, ωστόσο βλέπεις ότι αυτό δεν εμποδίζει λανθασμένη χρήση της γλώσσας, π.χ. πολλοί γράφουν χωρίς τονικό σύστημα με την ίδια αιτιολογία, εξοικονόμηση χρόνου (sic). Ή το πιο απίθανο από όλα, σκούζουν δημόσια κατά των γκρίκλις, πόσο κακό κάνουν, ότι έχουν απαγορευθεί κτλ κτλ κτλ και στη συνέχεια όταν στέλνουν κάποιο πμ αυτό είναι... γκρίκλις. Ή τα ίδια άτομα τα βρίσκεις σε κάποιο msn όπου αντί για καλημέρα σου λένε kalimera ενώ πιο πριν την έλεγαν σε κάποιον επειδή έγραψε γκρίκλις στο φόρουμ.Την ορθογραφία την αφήνω στην άκρη, μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί ως ένα σημείο, τα παραπάνω όχι. Για μένα όλοι αυτοί είναι πολύ χειρότεροι απ' αυτούς που κάποτε έγραφαν γκρικλις. 

Με λίγα λόγια δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι η χρήση γκρίκλις που ας πούμε κάνει κακό στην γλώσσα, αλλά η ωχαδερφίστικη νοοτροπία πίσω από την χρήση τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Κυκλοφορώ ελάχιστα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, σε πολύ λίγα ιστολόγια, εφημερίδες, πόρταλ, οπότε σπάνια παρακολουθώ τον δημόσιο διάλογο στις πιο περιθωριακές μορφές του. Ωστόσο, όταν ξεστρατίζω, ακόμα κι όταν ξεφεύγει το μάτι μου προς τα σχόλια αναγνωστών, αγριεύομαι. Η βαναυσότητα προς τη διαφορετική γνώμη σε συνδυασμό με το βάναυσο χειρισμό της γλώσσας με τρομάζει. Ομολογώ, λοιπόν, ότι αυτόν τον καιρό τα γκρίκλις δεν είναι από τα πράγματα που με ανησυχούν τόσο όσο κάποια άλλα.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Apr 10, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> το πιο απίθανο από όλα, σκούζουν δημόσια κατά των γκρίκλις, πόσο κακό κάνουν, ότι έχουν απαγορευθεί κτλ κτλ κτλ και στη συνέχεια όταν στέλνουν κάποιο πμ αυτό είναι... γκρίκλις. Ή τα ίδια άτομα τα βρίσκεις σε κάποιο msn όπου αντί για καλημέρα σου λένε kalimera ενώ πιο πριν την έλεγαν σε κάποιον επειδή έγραψε γκρίκλις στο φόρουμ.Την ορθογραφία την αφήνω στην άκρη, μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί ως ένα σημείο, τα παραπάνω όχι. Για μένα όλοι αυτοί είναι πολύ χειρότεροι απ' αυτούς που κάποτε έγραφαν γκρικλις.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι η χρήση γκρίκλις που ας πούμε κάνει κακό στην γλώσσα, αλλά η ωχαδερφίστικη νοοτροπία πίσω από την χρήση τους.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λέτε αλλά νομίζω πως δεν σχετίζονται με τη συζήτηση μας. Δηλαδή τον εάν κάποιοι είναι υποκριτές και κρίνουν τους άλλους χωρίς να κρίνουν πρώτα τον εαυτό τους ("δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμο δεν εκράτεις") δεν συμβάλλει στην κακοποίηση της γλώσσας μας από τα greeklish.
Η "ωχαδερφίστικη" νοοτροπία, για την οποία μιλάτε, ασφαλώς και υπάρχει, όπως και η έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τον συνομιλήτή σου όταν εσύ (γενικά μιλάω) γράφεις με greeklish αδιαφορώντας για τον αν ο άλλος έχει την υπομονή και την όρεξη να καταλάβει τι γράφεις ή εάν το γραπτό σου γίνεται κουραστικό.



nickel said:


> Κυκλοφορώ ελάχιστα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, σε πολύ λίγα ιστολόγια, εφημερίδες, πόρταλ, οπότε σπάνια παρακολουθώ τον δημόσιο διάλογο στις πιο περιθωριακές μορφές του. Ωστόσο, όταν ξεστρατίζω, ακόμα κι όταν ξεφεύγει το μάτι μου προς τα σχόλια αναγνωστών, αγριεύομαι. Η βαναυσότητα προς τη διαφορετική γνώμη σε συνδυασμό με το βάναυσο χειρισμό της γλώσσας με τρομάζει. Ομολογώ, λοιπόν, ότι αυτόν τον καιρό τα γκρίκλις δεν είναι από τα πράγματα που με ανησυχούν τόσο όσο κάποια άλλα.



Έχετε δίκιο! Όμως ο βάναυσος (ορθογραφικός) χειρισμός της γλώσσας είναι κυρίως αποτέλεσμα της εκτεταμένης και συχνής χρήσης των greeklish. Θυμάμαι πως και στη σχολή μου είχαμε αφιερώσει αρκετή ώρα από ένα γλωσσολογικό μάθημα σε συζήτηση για το κατά πόσο τα greeklish σκοτώνουν την γλώσσα μας και η καθηγήτριά μας ήταν κάθετη σε αυτό. Τα greeklish σκοτώνουν την ορθογραφία της γλώσσας μας!
Μάλιστα κάποιοι συμφοιτητές μου της είπαν πως και οι ίδιοι λόγω της συχνής χρήσης των greeklish δεν θυμoύνται την ορθογραφία κάποιων λέξεων.
Και λογικό δεν είναι;; Όταν δεν έχεις καθημερινή τριβή με τη σωστή ορθογραφία των λέξεων, μετά από κάποιο διάστημα θα αρχίσεις να ξεχνάς πώς γράφεται η μία λέξη και η άλλη λέξη.
Το έχω βιώσει και γω αυτό όχι εξαιτίας της συχνής χρήσης των greeklish (άλλωστε δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ) αλλά επειδή λόγω της σχολής μου είχα σταματήσει να διαβάζω ελληνικά κείμενα και ελληνικές εφημερίδες και το είχα ρίξει στην συχνή ανάγνωση αγγλικών κειμένων. Και από κει που ήμουν το καμάρι του καθηγητή μου στο σχολείο  , επειδή δεν έκανα στις εκθέσεις μου κανένα ορθογραφικό λάθος, άρχισα μετά να διαπιστώνω πως έχω ξεχάσει την ορθογραφία κάποιων λέξεων και πως κάνω λάθη στον γραπτό μου λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Να το πάμε, αφού το αναφέρεις, πρώτα στο ότι δεν διαβάζουμε αρκετά βιβλία πια; Οι καινούργιες μας αγάπες (η τηλεόραση, το ίντερνετ) μας εκθέτουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο πρόχειρο και στο κακογραμμένο.

Ταυτόχρονα, αν κοιτάξουμε γύρω μας, από όλες τις πλευρές υπάρχει τόση προσβολή στην καλαισθησία, τόσο μίσος για το ωραίο, τόση απαξίωση του επαγγελματισμού, που το να ζητάς σωστή ορθογραφία από τον άλλο μοιάζει με… ανορθογραφία.

Θα μου πει κάποιος: «Δεν πειράζει, αρκεί να συνεννοούμαστε». Φοβάμαι ότι κι αυτό έχει αρχίσει να δυσκολεύει. Αλλά δεν φταίνε τα γκρίκλις και οι ανορθογραφίες γι' αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω αντιληφθεί να συρρικνώνονται οι ορθογραφικές μου ικανότητες, παρότι το 90% των κειμένων που διαβάζω είναι στα αγγλικά, τα τελευταία 6-7 χρόνια. Χωρίς να θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον εαυτό μου σαν παράδειγμα, δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει ιδιαίτερα η πεποίθηση ότι η ορθογραφία επηρεάζεται από την έλλειψη τριβής. Δεν είναι ικανότητα, για να πεις ότι φθίνει αν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς, είναι γνώση. Αν ξέρεις πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, δεν την ξεχνάς επειδή δεν την γράφεις. Υπάρχουν μερικές δύσκολιες ορθογραφίες που δεν στηρίζονται σε κανόνες, αλλά αυτές οι λέξεις έτσι κι αλλιώς πέφτουν και έπεφταν θύματα ανορθογραφίας.

Τέλος πάντων. Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι πλέον οπαδός της κατάργησης της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, γιατί δεν εξυπηρετεί κανέναν πρακτικό σκοπό, αντιθέτως δυσκολεύει την ζωή των παιδιών, που γίνεται όλο και πιο πολύπλοκη. Γι' αυτό θερίζουν οι μαθησιακές δυσκολίες.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω αντιληφθεί να συρρικνώνονται οι ορθογραφικές μου ικανότητες, παρότι το 90% των κειμένων που διαβάζω είναι στα αγγλικά, τα τελευταία 6-7 χρόνια.



Μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο αλλά πώς εξηγείτε το γεγονός ότι όταν ήμουν στο σχολείο δεν έκανα ποτέ ορθογραφικά λάθη στις εκθέσεις μου και οι καθηγητές μου είχαν να το λένε, μάλιστα είχα έναν καθηγητή που μου έλεγε πως διάβαζε ξανά και ξανά την κάθε έκθεσή μου μήπως διαπιστώσει έστω και ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος που πιο πριν μπορεί να μην είχε προσέξει  , και από το 2ο έτος της σχολής και μετά άρχισα να κάνω ορθογραφικά λάθη και μερικές φορές είναι και καραμπινάτα λάθη. Βέβαια, όταν ξαναδιαβάζω το κείμενο καταλαβαίνω από μόνη μου ότι έκανα λάθος και το διορθώνω αλλά άλλες φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου ν' αμφιβάλλει για την ορθογραφία κάποιων λέξεων ενώ δε θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτό.




Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι πλέον οπαδός της κατάργησης της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, γιατί δεν εξυπηρετεί κανέναν πρακτικό σκοπό, αντιθέτως δυσκολεύει την ζωή των παιδιών, που γίνεται όλο και πιο πολύπλοκη. Γι' αυτό θερίζουν οι μαθησιακές δυσκολίες.



Και γω μπορώ να πω πως είμαι οπαδός μιας τέτοιας κατάργησης, ειδικά τώρα που μαθαίνω ισπανικά και βλέπω και τις αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει σε αυτή τη γλώσσα έτσι ώστε να γίνει πιο εύχρηστη από τους ομιλητές της. Όμως μια τέτοια κατάργηση θα έπρεπε να γίνει πολύ προσεκτικά έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε κατακρεούργηση της γλώσσας μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2012)

Για μένα το μεγάλο πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας είναι ότι σπαταλάμε αμέτρητο χρόνο και ενέργεια σε κάτι που δεν έχει καμμιά σημασία, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε αυτόν τον χρόνο για να διδάξουμε κάτι πιο πρακτικό και δημιουργικό ή να μειώσουμε τον βαρύ φόρτο εργασίας των παιδιών. Και παρά όλην αυτήν την αδικαιολόγητη σπατάλη χρόνου και ενέργειας, πάντα γκρινιάζουν οι κάποιοι για την κατάσταση της ορθογραφίας "σήμερα". Η ελληνική ορθογραφία είναι δύ-σκό-λή!

Στο θέμα της τριβής μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Ομολογώ ότι δεν είμαι αρμόδιος να το κρίνω γιατί κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεται έρευνα. Απλά δεν βλέπω λογική την σύνδεση μείωσης τριβής με την απώλεια γνώσης. Στην δική σας περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να δώσω μια πιστευτή απάντηση. Ίσως δεν είναι απώλεια γνώσης αλλά έλλειψη προσοχής κατά την γραφή, καθώς μετατοπίστηκε η εστίαση από την ορθογραφία στο περιεχόμενο, στην πανεπιστημιακή σας ζωή.

Από την κατακόρυφη μείωση ανάγνωσης ελληνικών κειμένων, προσωπικά μού δημιουργήθηκαν δύο προβλήματα: α) κάποιες φορές δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ την κατάλληλη λέξη στα ελληνικά και β) χρησιμοποιώ διάσπαρτα αγγλισμούς. Αυτό όμως οφείλεται και στην ελάττωση τριβής με την ίδια την γλώσσα στον προφορικό της λόγο.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι ικανότητα, για να πεις ότι φθίνει αν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς, είναι γνώση.



Διαφωνώ με τη διάκριση αυτή ανάμεσα σε ικανότητα και γνώση. Σε κάποια αντικείμενα με τα οποία δεν έχω καθημερινή (ή ετήσια) τριβή έχω ξεχάσει τόσο πολλά που ούτε καν θυμάμαι τι ήξερα (!).

Ίσως είναι πιο χρήσιμη μια διάκριση ανάμεσα σε θεμελιώδη γνώση και επιφανειακή γνώση αλλά κι αυτό συζητήσιμο είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2012)

Ίσως δεν είναι κατανοητή η διάκριση. Οι ικανότητες έχουν την τάση να αυξομοιώνεται. Όσο πιο πολύ εξασκείς κάτι τόσο πιο καλός γίνεσαι κι όσο το παρατάς οι ικανότητές σου εξασθενούν. Γνώσεις μπορεί να ξεχάσεις, αλλά δεν λειτουργούν αυξομειωτικά. Κάτι το θυμάσαι ή όχι. Δεν γίνεται να θυμάσαι λίγο πώς να κάνεις π.χ. διαίρεση δυνάμεων και σε κάποια να κάνεις σωστά τις πράξεις και αλλού να σου ξεφεύγουν. Δεν γίνεται τα μισά ρήματα σε -ίζω να τα γράφεις στον αόριστο σε -ισα και τα άλλα μισά σε -ησα. Ή τα κάνεις ράντομ ή θυμάσαι τον κανόνα. Δε γίνεται να θυμάσαι τον κανόνα λίγο. Αν σου διαφεύγουν δεν είναι έλλειψη τριβής, είναι έλλειψη προσοχής. Αντιθέτως, μπορεί κάποτε να κολυμπούσες τα Χ μέτρα σε Υ χρόνο και τώρα να τα κολυμπάς σε 2Υ. Να ξεχάσεις το κολύμπι τελείως δεν γίνεται, όπως μπορείς να ξεχάσεις τελείως ποιος είναι ο τάδε ορθογραφικός κανόνας.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Oneiro13 said:


> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λέτε αλλά νομίζω πως δεν σχετίζονται με τη συζήτηση μας. Δηλαδή τον εάν κάποιοι είναι υποκριτές και κρίνουν τους άλλους χωρίς να κρίνουν πρώτα τον εαυτό τους ("δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμο δεν εκράτεις") δεν συμβάλλει στην κακοποίηση της γλώσσας μας από τα greeklish.
> Η "ωχαδερφίστικη" νοοτροπία, για την οποία μιλάτε, ασφαλώς και υπάρχει, όπως και η έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τον συνομιλήτή σου όταν εσύ (γενικά μιλάω) γράφεις με greeklish αδιαφορώντας για τον αν ο άλλος έχει την υπομονή και την όρεξη να καταλάβει τι γράφεις ή εάν το γραπτό σου γίνεται κουραστικό.



Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι είναι απολύτως συνδεόμενα, διότι είναι αυτή ακριβώς η υποκρισία που επί της ουσίας συμβάλλει στην διαιώνιση συνηθειών όπως η γραφή γκρίκλις. Αν κάποιος είχε συναίσθηση των συνεπειών της συγκεκριμένης γραφής θα απέφευγε την χρήση τους σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, όχι μόνο εκεί που θα τον έπαιρνε να την αποφύγει. Έτσι ή αλλιώς, τα γκρίκλις είναι ο ορισμός του ωχαδερφισμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Έτσι ή αλλιώς, τα γκρίκλις είναι ο ορισμός του ωχαδερφισμού.


Συμφωνώ. Όταν σε κάποια ιστοσελίδα υπάρχουν σχόλια επισκεπτών, ποτέ δεν διαβάζω εκείνα που είναι γραμμένα σε greeklish, ούτε αυτά που είναι γραμμένα με κεφαλαία. Νομίζω ότι αν πολύ απλά ο ιδιοκτήτης της σελίδας --που ούτως ή άλλως περνάει από έγκριση τα σχόλια πριν τα δημοσιεύσει-- δήλωνε ότι δεν θα δημοσιεύονται σχόλια με greeklish ή κεφαλαία, θα εξέλειπε σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτός ο ωχαδερφισμός.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Δεν είναι μόνο τα σχόλια σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, αλλά πολύ περισσότερες εκφάνσεις της χρήσης της γλώσσας, π.χ. θυμάμαι πριν κάποια χρόνια λάμβανα μηνύματα στο κινητό από φίλους που έγραφαν γκρίκλις με την απίθανη δικαιολογία ότι το νέο τους πανάκριβο smartphone δεν υποστήριζε ελληνικά κι η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δεν έδειχνε να συγκινείται να γράψει ένα πρόγραμμα εγκατάστασης με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Σ' αυτούς φάνηκε δεδομένο ότι θα έδιναν ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να πάρουν την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας, έστω κι αν δεν υποστήριζε την μητρική τους γλώσσα και θεώρησαν δεδομένο ότι θα έγραφαν γκρίκλις στα μηνύματα, οπότε και οι κατασκευαστές βλέποντας αυτήν την τάση θεώρησαν δεδομένο ότι δεν θα χρειάζονταν να πλήρωναν για υποστήριξη και ελληνικών. Για μένα ήταν προϋπόθεση οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή είχα να έχει κι ελληνικά, αλλιώς απλώς αυτός που θα προσπαθούσε να μου την πουλήσει θα έχανε έναν πελάτη. Αν κι άλλοι είχαν την ίδια στάση, η υποστήριξη ελληνικών θα ήταν απείρως καλύτερη και σε συντομότερο διάστημα. 

Ακόμα και λεπτομέρειες όπως π.χ. το πάλαι ποτέ τελικό ς, ανύπαρκτο στα πρώτα κινητά της Sony Ericsson, δεν διορθώθηκαν παρά μετά από χρόνια, ακριβώς επειδή υπήρχε αυτή η απάθεια/αδιαφορία από τους χρήστες τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Εγώ έχω πολλές φορές βρεθεί με κινητά που δεν έγραφαν ελληνικά, γιατί δεν τα είχα αγοράσει από Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν είχα και καμιά διάθεση να πληρώσω για να μου αναβαθμίσουν το λογισμικό. Αν και καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, γιατί ποτέ δεν κυνηγούσα πανάκριβα κινητά, πράγμα που θα έκανε την άρνηση μερικών έξτρα ευρώ να φαίνεται σαν δικαιολογία. Ωστόσο το θέμα με τα κινητά είναι πιο πολύπλοκο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2012)

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, με το μαλακό οι καταδικες. Εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που δεν είχε ελληνικά στους υπολογιστές και σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι τα γκρίκλις εχουν ορθογραφία και σε κάποια φόρουμ πριν ας πούμε 15-20 χρόνια σε έκραζαν αν δεν ακολουθούσες την ορθογραφία (με λατινικούς χρακτήρες). Όσο για το κινητό, εγώ στέλνω μηνύματα σε γκρίκλις γιατί το κινητό μου δεν έχει ελληνικά, είναι αγορασμενο στο ΗΒ και έχει τούρκικα και σλαβομακεδονικά. Τα μόνα ελληνικά που γράφω είναι εδώ και μπορειτε να δείτε πόσο επηρεασμένη είναι η ορθογραφία μου (άλλο ορθογραφία κι άλλο λάθη δακτυλογράφισης).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, με το μαλακό οι καταδικες. Εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που δεν είχε ελληνικά στους υπολογιστές και σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι τα γκρίκλις εχουν ορθογραφία και σε κάποια φόρουμ πριν ας πούμε 15-20 χρόνια σε έκραζαν αν δεν ακολουθούσες την ορθογραφία (με λατινικούς χρακτήρες).


Προφανώς οι μεγαλύτεροι στην ηλικία ανήκουμε στη γενιά που δεν είχε ελληνικά στους υπολογιστές, αλλά στο μεγαξύ έχει μεσολαβήσει μια ολόκληρη γενιά που είχε από γεννησιμιού της ελληνικά στους υπολογιστές. Αν λοιπόν σήμερα κάποιος: 1) Έχει ελληνικά στον υπολογιστή του 2) Έχει ελληνικά στο κινητό του, μάλλον δεν μπορώ να τον δικαιολογήσω όταν με ταλαιπωρεί με γκρίκλις. Γνωρίζω άνθρωπο που όχι απλώς έχει ελληνικά στον υπολογιστή του, αλλά γράφει και "εγκόλπια" χρήσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας για μεταφραστές, και μου στέλνει email με κατεβατά χιλίων λέξεων, με θέμα γλωσσικό, στα γκρίκλις. Έλεος! Προσωπική επιλογή είναι για τους περισσότερους, όχι τεχνικό θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα, πριν την καθολική επικράτηση του Unicode, άσχετα με το αν είχε κάποιος μεταφρασμένο λειτουργικό, το πρόβλημα ήταν πολύ ζωντανό. Δηλαδή στην ουσία μιλάμε για τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια. Πέραν τούτου, υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήστες μη μεταφρασμένων λειτουργικών, αν και το Unicode έχει λύσει τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά τα προβλήματα, παρότι κυκλοφορούν ακόμη προγράμματα που δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Αλλά το μεγάλο θέμα είναι τα κινητά και ο τρόπος που λειτουργούν οι υπολογιστές. Το πιστεύει κανείς ή όχι, ένας σημαντικός λόγος που κάποιος γράφει Greeklish είναι ο δύσχρηστος τρόπος αλλαγής γλώσσας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2012)

Και φυσικά να το ξαναπώ: η γενιά που μεγάλωσε με τα γκρίκλις τώρα παραπονιέται για το πόσο καταστρέφουν τα γκρίκλις την ορθογραφία όχι τη δική της αλλά της επόμενης γενιάς που δεν μεγάλωσε με γκρίκλις.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά να το ξαναπώ: η γενιά που μεγάλωσε με τα γκρίκλις τώρα παραπονιέται για το πόσο καταστρέφουν τα γκρίκλις την ορθογραφία όχι τη δική της αλλά της επόμενης γενιάς που δεν μεγάλωσε με γκρίκλις.



Νομίζω πιο σωστή θα ήταν η διατύπωση «της επόμενης γενιάς που δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένη να μεγαλώσει με γκρίκλις». Διότι κι η επόμενη με γκρίκλις μεγαλώνει.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Apr 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να το πάμε, αφού το αναφέρεις, πρώτα στο ότι δεν διαβάζουμε αρκετά βιβλία πια; Οι καινούργιες μας αγάπες (η τηλεόραση, το ίντερνετ) μας εκθέτουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο πρόχειρο και στο κακογραμμένο.



Δυστυχώς αυτό που περιγράφετε ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Η τηλεόραση και κυρίως το ίντερνετ έχουν αντικαταστήσει το βιβλίο. Δηλαδή εκεί που κάποιος παλαιότερα, όταν δεν υπήρχαν τα facebook κ.α., διάβαζε μέσα στον χρόνο 5-6 βιβλία, τώρα διαβάζει 1-2 το πολύ.
Προτιμάει να περάσει την ώρα του μπροστά στα χαζοκούτια (τηλεόραση, κομπιούτερ) παρά να διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο.
Και σε αυτό δε βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απέξω. Δυστυχώς το κάνω και εγώ. Όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο μέσα στην ημέρα προτιμώ να τον περάσω μπροστά στον υπολογιστή μου ή εάν διαβάσω κάποιο βιβλίο (λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ) αυτό θα είναι γραμμένο στα αγγλικά ή στα γαλλικά.



Hellegennes said:


> Για μένα το μεγάλο πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας είναι ότι σπαταλάμε αμέτρητο χρόνο και ενέργεια σε κάτι που δεν έχει καμμιά σημασία, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε αυτόν τον χρόνο για να διδάξουμε κάτι πιο πρακτικό και δημιουργικό ή να μειώσουμε τον βαρύ φόρτο εργασίας των παιδιών. Και παρά όλην αυτήν την αδικαιολόγητη σπατάλη χρόνου και ενέργειας, πάντα γκρινιάζουν οι κάποιοι για την κατάσταση της ορθογραφίας "σήμερα". Η ελληνική ορθογραφία είναι δύ-σκό-λή!



Η ελληνική ορθογραφία είναι δύσκολη αλλά η εκμάθησή της μπορεί να γίνει δυσκολότερη εάν ο μαθητής έχει αδιάφορους και κακούς δασκάλους που δεν εξηγούν και δίνουν έμφαση στην εξήγηση και κατανόηση των κανόνων της γραμματικής και της ορθογραφίας.



Hellegennes said:


> Στην δική σας περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να δώσω μια πιστευτή απάντηση. Ίσως δεν είναι απώλεια γνώσης αλλά έλλειψη προσοχής κατά την γραφή, καθώς μετατοπίστηκε η εστίαση από την ορθογραφία στο περιεχόμενο, στην πανεπιστημιακή σας ζωή.



Μπορεί να είναι κι έτσι!:)
Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως παίζει ρόλο η τριβή.
Και αυτό το βλέπω και σε άλλες γλώσσες τις οποίες μαθαίνω.
Ειδικά στα γαλλικά όπου κι εκεί υπάρχει τονισμός των λέξεων, αλλά και στα ισπανικά.



Hellegennes said:


> Αν σου διαφεύγουν δεν είναι έλλειψη τριβής, είναι έλλειψη προσοχής.



Ναι, αλλά όταν βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν ζήσει για χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, π.χ. μέχρι τα 20 τους και μετά φεύγουν για το εξωτερικό και έρχονται μετά από πολλά χρόνια ξανά στην Ελλάδα και τους βλέπεις να μιλάνε "σπαστά", εκεί τι λες;; Ότι μιλάνε έτσι εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσοχής από μέρους τους κατά τη διάρκεια παραγωγής του λόγου τους ή ότι μιλάνε έτσι εξαιτίας της έλλειψης τριβής με την μητρική τους γλώσσας;;



LostVerse said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι είναι απολύτως συνδεόμενα, διότι είναι αυτή ακριβώς η υποκρισία που επί της ουσίας συμβάλλει στην διαιώνιση συνηθειών όπως η γραφή γκρίκλις. Αν κάποιος είχε συναίσθηση των συνεπειών της συγκεκριμένης γραφής θα απέφευγε την χρήση τους σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, όχι μόνο εκεί που θα τον έπαιρνε να την αποφύγει. Έτσι ή αλλιώς, τα γκρίκλις είναι ο ορισμός του ωχαδερφισμού.



Ομολογώ πως έτσι όπως το θέτετε το ζήτημα έχετε ένα δίκιο. Οπότε, ναι, δικό μου το λάθος. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμη! Η υποκρισία αυτή όντως συνδέεται με την διαιώνιση της κακιάς αυτής συνήθειας που "σκοτώνει" τη γλώσσα μας.



Alexandra said:


> Όταν σε κάποια ιστοσελίδα υπάρχουν σχόλια επισκεπτών, ποτέ δεν διαβάζω εκείνα που είναι γραμμένα σε greeklish, ούτε αυτά που είναι γραμμένα με κεφαλαία.



Ούτε και γω μπορώ να τα διαβάσω (εκτός και είναι κάτι επείγον) γιατί ζαλίζομαι! :blink:



LostVerse said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο τα σχόλια σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, αλλά πολύ περισσότερες εκφάνσεις της χρήσης της γλώσσας, π.χ. θυμάμαι πριν κάποια χρόνια λάμβανα μηνύματα στο κινητό από φίλους που έγραφαν γκρίκλις με την απίθανη δικαιολογία ότι το νέο τους πανάκριβο smartphone δεν υποστήριζε ελληνικά κι η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δεν έδειχνε να συγκινείται να γράψει ένα πρόγραμμα εγκατάστασης με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Σ' αυτούς φάνηκε δεδομένο ότι θα έδιναν ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να πάρουν την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας, έστω κι αν δεν υποστήριζε την μητρική τους γλώσσα και θεώρησαν δεδομένο ότι θα έγραφαν γκρίκλις στα μηνύματα, οπότε και οι κατασκευαστές βλέποντας αυτήν την τάση θεώρησαν δεδομένο ότι δεν θα χρειάζονταν να πλήρωναν για υποστήριξη και ελληνικών. Για μένα ήταν προϋπόθεση οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή είχα να έχει κι ελληνικά, αλλιώς απλώς αυτός που θα προσπαθούσε να μου την πουλήσει θα έχανε έναν πελάτη. Αν κι άλλοι είχαν την ίδια στάση, η υποστήριξη ελληνικών θα ήταν απείρως καλύτερη και σε συντομότερο διάστημα.



Πάντως, οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι για να μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία ν' αγοράζουν συσκευές που δεν παρέχουν το ελληνικό σύστημα γραφής πάει να πει πως δεν τους ένοιαζε να γράφουν στα ελληνικά και πως με τα greeklish βολεύονται μια χαρά. Αυτό όμως δε είναι αναγκαία κακό. Με λίγα λόγια, εάν η συσκευή αυτή τους εξυπηρετούσε αρκετά σε κάποια άλλα σημαντικά θέματα, δηλαδή εάν τους ήταν χρήσιμη για τον λόγο που την αγόρασαν είναι πολύ πιθανό να παραμέρισαν την απουσία της ελληνικής γραφής. Και να μην σας φανεί περίεργο αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι προτιμούν να γράφουν στα ελληνικά παρά στα greeklish αλλά ένεκα ανάγκης να μπορούν να προσαρμόζονται στην γραφή και την ανάγνωση των greeklish.
Αν και από τα γραφόμενά σας μου δίνετε την εντύπωση πως οι άνθρωποι αυτοί αγόρασαν αυτές τις συσκευές περισσότερο για λόγους επίδειξης παρά ανάγκης και ότι εξαιτίας αυτής τους της "επιδειξιομανίας" αδιαφόρησαν για τον εάν η συσκευή που αγόρασαν υποστηρίζει την ελληνική γλώσσα.



Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ έχω πολλές φορές βρεθεί με κινητά που δεν έγραφαν ελληνικά, γιατί δεν τα είχα αγοράσει από Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν είχα και καμιά διάθεση να πληρώσω για να μου αναβαθμίσουν το λογισμικό. Αν και καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, γιατί ποτέ δεν κυνηγούσα πανάκριβα κινητά, πράγμα που θα έκανε την άρνηση μερικών έξτρα ευρώ να φαίνεται σαν δικαιολογία. Ωστόσο το θέμα με τα κινητά είναι πιο πολύπλοκο.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως!
Γι' αυτό ας μην βγάζουμε εύκολα και βιαστικά συμπεράσματα!:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2012)

Oneiro13 said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν ζήσει για χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, π.χ. μέχρι τα 20 τους και μετά φεύγουν για το εξωτερικό και έρχονται μετά από πολλά χρόνια ξανά στην Ελλάδα και τους βλέπεις να μιλάνε "σπαστά", εκεί τι λες;; Ότι μιλάνε έτσι εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσοχής από μέρους τους κατά τη διάρκεια παραγωγής του λόγου τους ή ότι μιλάνε έτσι εξαιτίας της έλλειψης τριβής με την μητρική τους γλώσσας;;



Όχι. Έχω ήδη γράψει, πιο πίσω, ότι κι εγώ πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να ξεχνάει εληνικές λέξεις και να θυμάται μόνο την αγγλική αντίστοιχη ή να μεταφράζω στο μυαλό μου από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά. Αυτό είναι λόγω έλλειψης τριβής του προφορικού λόγου, συμφωνώ. Απλά είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα, όπως το καταλαβαίνω. Έγραψα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι έναν κανόνα τον θυμάσαι εξ ολοκλήρου ή καθόλου. Αν αρχίζεις και ξεχνάς βασικούς κανόνες της ορθογραφίας, που πρότινος έπαιζες στα δάχτυλα, τότε είναι μάλλον μνημονικό πρόβλημα. Ξαναλέω όμως ότι είμαι αναρμόδιος να δώσω μια κατηγορηματική απάντηση σ' αυτό· απλώς μεταφέρω την αντίληψή μου για το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Αυτό το παλαβό ήρθε τώρα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου. Δεν ξέρω την προέλευση της εικόνας, αλλά εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι η θέση της.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το παλαβό ήρθε τώρα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου. Δεν ξέρω την προέλευση της εικόνας, αλλά εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι η θέση της.
> ...


Όχι στη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας, από την ανάποδη;  «ΥΠΕΡΧΦΑΝΟΣ ΓΟΥΣ ΕΛΛXΝ»;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

TI AXIZEI NA EISAI YPERHFANOS WS ELLHN AN DEN MPOROUN NA TO DIAVASOUN OI KOUTOFRAGKOI?


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

MA, ΚΑLΗ MOY, AYTA T' AYGA EINAI GIA ESWTERIKH KATANALWSH KAI MALISTA LHGMENA PRO POLLOY.

ΜΑ, ΚΑΛΧ ΜΟΪ, ΕΪΤΑ Τ' ΕΪΓΚΑ ΕΪΝΕΪ ΤΖΙΑ ΕΣΓΤΕΡΙΚΧ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΓΣΧ ΚΕΪ ΜΑΛΑΪΣΤΑ ΛΧΤΖΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΪ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Χαϊπέρμπολας!


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

...
Χάιπντ μπολς.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2014)

Εκδήλωση για τα γκρίκλις: http://www.odeg.gr/oi-ekdhlwseis-mas/247-greeklish-i-axilleios-pterna-tis-glossas-mas.html


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εκδήλωση για τα γκρίκλις: http://www.odeg.gr/oi-ekdhlwseis-mas/247-greeklish-i-axilleios-pterna-tis-glossas-mas.html






(Η εισαγωγή του κου Σηφακάκη περιέχει και ανακρίβειες —τις οποίες έχουμε σχολιάσει κατά καιρούς— και λογικές πλάνες· αλλά το αποκορύφωμα είναι ότι στο 16:32 ο κος Σηφακάκης αναπαράγει και την είδηση του Κουλουριού για εισαγωγή μαθήματος γκρίκλις σε μεγάλο κολέγιο σαν να είναι πραγματικότητα!)

H εισήγηση του κου Βαλεοντή:
http://www.eleto.gr/download/OtherEvents/2014-12-20_ODEG_Greeklish_ValeontisK_Document.pdf
http://www.eleto.gr/download/OtherEvents/2014-12-20_ODEG_Greeklish_ValeontisK_Presentation.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2014)

Και δεν τον διόρθωσε κανείς;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και δεν τον διόρθωσε κανείς;


Όχι, δεν το διόρθωσε κανείς — πιθανότατα επειδή το ακροατήριο ήταν ήδη πεπεισμένο για το αληθές του συγκεκριμένου ισχυρισμού. Ούτε σχολίασε κανένας κάποια άλλη απ' τις υπόλοιπες ανακρίβειες που ανέφερε ο κος Σηφακάκης· ούτε, τέλος, τον στρίμωξε κάποιος για τις λογικές πλάνες που χρησιμοποίησε στην επιχειρηματολογία του.

Στο μόνο σημείο στο οποίο το ακροατήριο αμέσως επενέβη ήταν στο 1:13:44 για να πει ότι τα αγγλικά επιχειρήθηκε να γίνουν δεύτερη (ή και πρώτη, σύμφωνα με κάποιους), και σίγουρα ισότιμη, επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας μας — κάτι το οποίο έχουμε ήδη γράψει πως δεν ισχύει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-δεύτερη-επίσημη-γλώσσα-του-ελληνικού-κράτους


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Έρευνα μεταξύ φιλολόγων για τα γκρίκλις: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1qwsbRYJfsWdwaUnL2IYYZ4uDmPr9Xk2ThAr48WbDGGQ/viewform


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2015)

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της έρευνας:
Ραλλία Θωμά: «Διερεύνηση επιπτώσεων των greeklish στη γλωσσική επίγνωση μαθητών»
36η Ετήσια Συνάντηση του Τομέα Γλωσσολογίας (Τμήμα Φιλολογίας ΑΠΘ)
Προσυνεδριακή Μεταπτυχιακή Ημερίδα, Πέμπτη 23/04/2015, Αίθ. 113, 16:50-17:10
http://www.lit.auth.gr/amgl36/amgl36-Program.pdf


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2015)

Και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα. Ευχαριστούμε, Ζάζουλα. Για παράδειγμα:



Παναγιώτης Γιαννούδης. «Οι ψευδόφιλες λέξεις ανάμεσα στη νέα ελληνική και την ισπανική και η συσχέτισή τους με την διδακτική: μία πρώτη προσέγγιση» 
Ευαγγελία Διαμαντίδου. «Μια απόπειρα προσέγγισης του επιθήματος —ούρα της νέας ελληνικής» 
Παναγιώτης ∆. Κατσαρός. «Η χρήση του υποκορισμού σε γλωσσικές καταστάσεις με επίκεντρο Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης και Μέσα Κοινωνικής ∆ικτύωσης» 
Γεράσιμος Σοφοκλής Παπαδόπουλος. «Από την αργκό του ρεμπέτη στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο του Νεοέλληνα» 
Παναγιώτης Ασημόπουλος. «Μορφολογικές και σημασιολογικές παράμετροι του φρασεολογικού πλούτου της στρατιωτικής κοινωνιολέκτου» 
Μαρία Κάλφα. «Εκπαίδευση και Διάλεκτοι: μια κοινωνιολογική προσέγγιση της πρότυπης γλώσσας» 
επιπλέον: ποντιακά, καππαδοκικά, τσακώνικα, κυπριακά, «μοντρεαλικά»!!, συν τρεις παρακαλώ ανακοινώσεις για το Ιστορικό Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας:


Θανάσης Νάκας. «Προσθήκες στα τυπωμένα λήμματα (α έως δαχτυλωτός) του «Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Νέας Ελληνικής» της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών 
Ιώ Μανωλέσσου. «Ο νέος τόμος του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Νέας Ελληνικής της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών: διαχρονικές προοπτικές» 
Γεωργία Κατσούδα. «Ο νέος τόμος του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Νέας Ελληνικής της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών: συγχρονικές προοπτικές» 
Να πιστέψω ό,τι διαβάζω; Να το πάρω τοις μετρητοίς; ΝΕΟΣ ΤΟΜΟΣ του Ιστορικού Λεξικού :woot:


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Έρευνα για τα γκρίκλις: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-LlDw1qyfYLEsxF9-u2lCuKcBHjz8ORX7Ej5I4lULC8/viewform


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

«Τα παιδιά που έγραψαν τις λέξεις στο τεστ ορθογραφημένα, χρησιμοποιούν Greeklish όταν επικοινωνούν με ψηφιακά μέσα.
*Αυτή η προτίμηση δεν φαίνεται να επηρεάζει την ορθογραφική τους ικανότητα.* [...]
Από την ανάλυση του corpus προέκυψε ότι τα Greeklish και κυρίως η technolect είναι δημοφιλή στους εφήβους, καθώς όλοι/ες οι συμμετέχοντες/ουσες χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο είδος technolect. *Η χρήση τους όμως, δεν φαίνεται να επηρεάζει την ορθογραφική τους ικανότητα. Δεν βρέθηκε στατιστικά σημαντική σχέση μεταξύ της χρήσης technolect και/ή των Greeklish και της ορθογραφικής ικανότητας των παιδιών.*»

Α. Καββαδία, Technolect, Greeklish και ορθογραφία: έρευνα σε μαθητές/τριες δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, _Μελέτες για την ελληνική γλώσσα 35_ (2015) σελ. 632-642.
http://www.ins.web.auth.gr/images/MEG_PLIRI/MEG_35_632_642.pdf


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2015)

Δεν έχω την ίδια γνώμη. Δεν μπορώ να προβάλω τον εαυτό μου ως γνώστη του θέματος, άλλωστε το δείγμα των παρατηρήσεών μου έχει περιορισμένο εύρος (έχει όμως αρκετή χρονική διάρκεια πίσω του).


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

Εννοείς ότι η προσωπική σου εμπειρία δείχνει ότι κάποιος μαθητής δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης _νομοτελειακά _ξεχνά την ορθογραφία που ήδη γνωρίζει μόλις αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί γκρίκλις;


----------

